# Images Refuse To Open: Not An Allowed Extension



## sy3d (Aug 15, 2015)

hi hru ... i've a problem, my images are changed and they are not going to open
while i try to attach here and site give error, "The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension."
anybody can help me how i can restore them
please share email with me, so i send you file

thx


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2015)

Are they your images from a previous machine or files you obtained from elsewhere? What is the extension on these files? There are some apps that create images in propriety, meaning they can only be opened with that app.


----------



## sy3d (Aug 15, 2015)

i got zip file from email
have a look
https://www.dropbox.com/s/krjxt4l7igkaysl/904?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kh1r8vgw0es3gw/905?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttch09kbg5dze1z/906?dl=0

these are three files, if i check TrID, they are showing
*Match* *Ext* *File type* *MIME type* *Related URL* *Def's author*
100,0% MP3 MP3 audio audio/mpeg3  Marco Pontello

while these are jpegs, can you help me to get rid of this headache


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2015)

I suggest you scan the files for viruses and/or malware. A jpeg doesn’t turn into an mp3 on whim. 
You can try changing the extension to .jpg and see what happens when you try to open it. 

This could be a case of the owner not saving the file correctly in order to send it via email.


----------



## sy3d (Aug 15, 2015)

i got error invalid error
i send email to sender, let me receive reply, then i contact your good self
thx for replying


----------



## sy3d (Aug 16, 2015)

the file is ripped from an android app
i bought it legally but you can only view it on your android. i want to view it on my computer
it's basically an encrypted e-book or comic book
so essentially the skills needed it getting into an encrypted or password protected file
it's an e-book


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2015)

The android app may have a OS X version for your computer. You’ll have to check it out on their web site. You won’t be able to ‘unlock’ the file. As I said "There are some apps that create images in propriety, meaning they can only be opened with that app."


----------



## emma24xia (Aug 18, 2015)

I would suggest you to transcode the file with a professional converter, that should be helpful.


----------

